# thinking of supercharging my 1.6



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive been throwing around different ideas of doing something different with my 200sx and i think ive finally came up with something. im thinking of charging my 1.6. looking at the engine bay it is completely possible. delete the a/c, move the alternator to where the ac was using a bracket, supercharger sits where the alternator use to be using a custom bracket, remove windshiled washer tank and enlarge the hole for a cold air sorce, run piping to intercooler and up to the mass air. i wont be starting on this project (if i ever do) for a few months...but it is completely possible to do. my only concern is the proximity to the header and if a centrifugal blower will fit...might have to end up using a roots blower so i can use the same belt though. anyone else ever thought about this?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Turbo is more efficent....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a supercharger on a V8 is FAR different from one on a 4 banger. 

wanna have tons of low end power and jack at the top where we all need it? get a supercharger. Just because it hasn't been done yet doesn't mean it's a good idea to do


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I gotta stick with Mike and Mike. Just the cost of the RnD on that would be $$$$$. Like Mike said turbo's are way more efficent.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it depends on what type and what model blower you go with. my friends are very knowledgable about them. like i said i might not even do it..just one of those things i was thinking about but i seriously think i am going to try. thanks for your feedback though. i do know what you mean about just bc it hasnt been done doesnt mean it should.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

FWIW, ive seen the air intake air temps on the jackson racing supercharger (honda app no IC) as high as 180deg. fitting an IC with a supercharger is more difficult sometimes, especially with a roots type blower. plus, IMO, turbos make cooler sounds than the whine of a supercharger


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

after more thought the blower will have to be where the battery is and ran off of a shaft such as on some s/c'ed hondas. i think turbos sound cooler too...but the quote in your sig javier is why im thinking of doing this.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

uh.....turbo.....yeah!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

running a sc on a 1.6 is definitely doable....there's plenty of room. right, nothings impossible, just sometimes really expensive! its just that a small turbo (t25) on the 1.6 responds very quickly with good torque


----------

